# a fiori



## Storditaaa

Ciao a tutti
Forse la mia domanda è estremamente banale, ma non so proprio come dire "una coperta A FIORI" in spagnolo..
grazie mille per l'aiuto
buona giornata


----------



## sabrinita85

Dovrebbe tradursi con "una manta *de flores*". Ma aspettiamo i nativi


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi "una manta a flores" ma non sono dal tutto sicuro. Si direbbe per esempio "manta a cuadros" o "camisa a rayas".

Se dico una "manta de flores" mi suona a una coperta fatta di fiori. Per esempio, si potrebbe dire "manto de flores"; "La calle estaba cubierta por un manto de flores", come nell'infiorata di Genzano di Roma.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Io direi "una manta a flores" ma non sono dal tutto sicuro. Si direbbe per esempio "manta a cuadros" o "camisa a rayas".
> 
> Se dico una "manta de flores" mi suona a una coperta fatta di fiori. Per esempio, si potrebbe dire "manto de flores"; "La calle estaba cubierta por un manto de flores", come nell'infiorata di Genzano di Roma.


Quando uno dice "Esa mujer tiene un vestido de flores" si riferisce al materiale, quindi?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Quando uno dice "Esa mujer tiene un vestido de flores" si riferisce al materiale, quindi?



No in questo caso si capisce che è un vestito con disegni di fiori. Si potrebbe anche dire "a flores". Ma "manta de flores" non mi suona così normale. Sarebbe buono avere le opinioni di altri parlanti di spagnolo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> No in questo caso si capisce che è un vestito con disegni di fiori. Si potrebbe anche dire "a flores". Ma "manta de flores" non mi suona così normale. Sarebbe buono avere le opinioni di altri parlanti di spagnolo.


Ok aspettiamo altri hispanohablantes!


----------



## Nualoa

Puoi usare *"Manta con diseño floral"* affinchè non abbia nessun dubbio.
Comunque "Manta a flores" no è coretto e "Manta de flores" forse non esprime il vero senso troppo chiaramente, cioè può essere manta fatta di fiore come manta con disegni florali.


----------



## Cecilio

Nualoa said:


> Puoi usare *"Manta con diseño floral"* affinchè non abbia nessun dubbio.
> Comunque "Manta a flores" no è coretto e "Manta de flores" forse non esprime il vero senso troppo chiaramente, cioè può essere manta fatta di fiore come manta con disegni florali.



A mí no me parece que "manta a flores" sea incorrecto. Sí que es verdad que tanto "manta a flores" como "manta de flores" suena raro.


----------



## Storditaaa

Bene! Grazie mille a tutti
Adios


----------



## sabrinita85

Come bene???
Ma non abbiamo risolto la questione!


----------



## norma 126

Yo diría "Un manto de flores" manta, como dice Cecilio, suena más a un cubrecama.


----------



## sabrinita85

norma 126 said:


> Yo diría "Un manto de flores" manta, como dice Cecilio, suena más a un cubrecama.


Pero _coperta _se traduce con _manta_.


----------



## magdala

bUONA NOTtE A TUTTI! sOY ESPAÑOLA PERO ESTOY APRENDIENDO EL ITALIANO asique por favor coregirme el italiano que yo os ayudaré en lo que pueda con mi castellano. Va bene?
1º Coperta no podría ser colcha?
2º Si decimos *manta con flores* se borrarán todas las dudas si está hecha de flores o si la tela tiene un diseño floral, no?
Saludos
M


----------



## sabrinita85

magdala said:


> bUONA NOTtE A TUTTI! sOY ESPAÑOLA PERO ESTOY APRENDIENDO EL ITALIANO asique por favor coregirme el italiano que yo os ayudaré en lo que pueda con mi castellano. Va bene?
> 1º Coperta no podría ser colcha?
> 2º Si decimos *manta con flores* se borrarán todas las dudas si está hecha de flores o si la tela tiene un diseño floral, no?
> Saludos
> M



1° Bueno, sí, aunque "colcha" sería "copriletto".
2° Sí, a lo mejor sí     Pero, ¿cómo dirías tú? ¿*DE* flores o *A* flores?


----------



## norma 126

sabrinita85 said:


> Pero _coperta _se traduce con _manta_.


 
¡Perdón!He leido a la ligera e me he equivocado, pense en un manto de flores en un jardin. Coperta = manta


----------



## norma 126

sabrinita85 said:


> 1° Bueno, sí, aunque "colcha" sería "copriletto".
> 2° Sí, a lo mejor sí  Pero, ¿cómo dirías tú? ¿*DE* flores o *A* flores?


 
Lo mejor es " Manta a flores".


----------



## planeta

pues yo diría *manta de flores*, nunca *a flores*, aunque las dos formas sean correctas


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> No, in questo caso si capisce che è un vestito (con disegni) su cui sono disegnati dei fiori. Si potrebbe anche dire "a flores". Ma "manta de flores" non mi suona così normale. Sarebbe bene avere le opinioni di altri nativi(parlanti di spagnolo).


----------



## vimotrad

Hola a todos.

Yo también diría "Manta de flores" nunca "a flores" ya que no tiene sentido en castellano. Es como decir Manta de Rayas, Manta de Colores, Manta de Mariposas, Manta de .... 

Ahora bien especificar más el contexto porque tambien puede estar hablando de abrigo, jersey, mantón ...

Espero aportar algo
Vimotrad


----------



## Tizona

yo tambien diria 'manta de flores'
y nunca diria 'manta A flores'
uf... me suena fatal!


----------



## magdala

sabrinita85 said:


> 1° Bueno, sí, aunque "colcha" sería "copriletto".
> 2° Sí, a lo mejor sí  Pero, ¿cómo dirías tú? ¿*DE* flores o *A* flores?


 
buonanotte!
tchao sabrinita85!
"a flores" definitivamente suena fatal!


----------



## claudine2006

magdala said:


> buonanotte!
> chao sabrinita85!
> "a flores" definitivamente suena fatal!


Estoy de acuerdo.


(Buonanotte se suele usar para despedirse, antes de irse a la cama. Mejor decir "buonasera")


----------



## norma 126

magdala said:


> buonanotte!
> tchao sabrinita85!
> "a flores" definitivamente suena fatal!


 
No me parece que sea así,de todos modos esta bien decir a flores o de flores, ¡No es para tanto!


----------



## magdala

Buonasera a tutti!
*Norma* quizá sea usual en Argentina pero en España no lo es aunque te parezca raro. No te tomes a mal lo del muñeco  era una broma mujer!
Gracias *claudine* por la corrección de mi parco italiano, cuento con todos para que me corrijáis hasta el último pormenor, si hace falta, de lo contrario me costará más aprenderlo. 
Tengo la mala costumbre de no revisar mis faltas de ortografía antes de enviar estos textos, solo suelo hacerlo cuando se trata de trabajos serios, pero si sentís necesidad de corregirme el castellano, porque a mennudo con las prisas lo mezclo con el portugués, por favor, no os achiquéis!
Saludos


----------



## Nualoa

*DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS - RAE.ES*​ 

*sustantivo* + *a* + *sustantivo:* *barco a vela, **cocina a gas,* etc*.* 
La preposición que se emplea normalmente en español para introducir el complemento que expresa el modo o medio por el que funciona un determinado objeto es _de:_ _estufa de gas, cocina de leña, barco de vela,_ etc. El uso de _a_ en estos casos es un galicismo que debe evitarse (aunque esté muy extendido, al menos en España, en los casos de _olla a presión _o_ avión a reacción_). Se recomienda mantener el uso tradicional con _de,_ vigente además en la mayoría de los países americanos: _«Eche 4 tazas de agua en la olla de presión y póngala al fuego»_ (VV. AA. _Cocina_ [Cuba 1997]); _«En una esquina había una estufa de gas»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]); _«El proceso técnico de fabricación_ [...] _de un avión de reacción»_ (DzCorral _Rapto_ [Esp. 1953-74]). Sí es normal el uso de la preposición _a _para introducir complementos verbales que indican el modo de ejecutar la acción o el medio empleado para ello: _llamar a gritos, moler a palos, bordar a mano, _así como para introducir el complemento de sustantivos derivados de verbos de acción: _pintura al óleo, grabado al agua fuerte, bordado a canutillo. _



_*Para más acepciones con la preposición "a" buscar el punto a2 (escribir en "buscar" : a2)*_


----------



## magdala

Molte gracie Nualoa por tus aclaraciones. Creo que ahora no restarán más dudas de que lo correcto es *vestido de flores   y no vestido con flores *


----------

